# Picture Request for Tenodera aridfolia sinesis



## Snipes (Feb 12, 2007)

I need some extra money so i am going to soon be selling some that recently hatched. I do not have an adult of this species, and I would like a picture of one to show colors and how big they can get for flyers to put up around campus. If anyone would be so kind as to lend me a picture, please tell me how you want to be credited. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2007)

Here are some I took:


----------



## padkison (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## AFK (Feb 13, 2007)

rick, your top guy showing off his wings looks like is missing his middle right leg?


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2007)

> rick, your top guy showing off his wings looks like is missing his middle right leg?


He wasn't missing any that I recall. That was from this past summer.


----------



## Snipes (Feb 14, 2007)

Rick, i love the first pic, how would you like me to credit you? Thanks to you and Padkison!


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2007)

> Rick, i love the first pic, how would you like me to credit you? Thanks to you and Padkison!


I PM'd you.


----------

